# Pineapple Express



## Vincent VonBlown (Dec 2, 2012)

I just finished some hash I made from Pineapple Express.

whoever said PE was more like high grade mids then dank, knew what they were talking about.

It was okay, Just not real impressive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

but it looks so pretty!


----------



## drolove (Dec 2, 2012)

psshh grow it better. mine came out awesome! couldnt ask for better. ONE of my favorites to smoke.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yea I've too heard that pe wasn't impressing the masses. But the one I have is some straight fire! Huge yield great taste and awesome potency. Now granted I picked it up three years ago so stock of seeds may be different from then.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are talkin' about.. G13 PE is in my top 5 for sure. Real close to Maui Wowie..

I'll let the pics do the talkin' .


----------



## tre274 (Jan 1, 2013)

i thought pe was awesome for the taste alone. wasnt that strong but it was my first time growing it. it all went very quickly just for the taste


----------



## fpghost78 (Jan 9, 2013)

been smoking it for over a month now... not the strongest but deff taste so good


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

idk where these OTHER pineapple expresses are coming from... but the g13 labs pineapple express DOES NOT have a weak high. its a very, very good strain all around ime.

barney's farm should be smacked for calling that POS auto "pineapple express" 

Ive had A LOT of different PE's and by far the best has been my own G13 labs PE.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

there are a ton of differnt Pineapple Express strains going around in MI right now. HUGE difference from one to the next. this is why this is happening with people saying it isnt good. 
i have a buddy who grows ALOT of stuff. he has about 20+ strains going right now. his PE from clone is WAY different than mine. he was kinda pissed when i busted out mine and compared the two.

like u all say... his had the taste and smell. but that was it. mine flowered fast, produced alot, tasted great, high potency, mostly sativa high etc etc.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 15, 2013)

I just grew out some PE to see what it was all about, very glad I did. Tasty and a very nice daytime high.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 15, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> idk where these OTHER pineapple expresses are coming from... but the g13 labs pineapple express DOES NOT have a weak high. its a very, very good strain all around ime.
> 
> barney's farm should be smacked for calling that POS auto "pineapple express"
> 
> Ive had A LOT of different PE's and by far the best has been my own G13 labs PE.



G13 PE is what i'm talking about.. Good stuff.. Got little babies going right now .


----------



## Orlandocb (Jan 15, 2013)

Growing PE right now


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 15, 2013)

The one I have is stellar. got lucky and popped the right one density smell potency the whole nine. pulled a half pound dry and cured a real nice yielded too. Good smoke just have to find the right pheno.


----------



## MadmanStitch (Jan 22, 2013)

the real deal pineapple express will blow your wig off the first time i smoked the real deal my legs felt like jello it was so potent and incredible buzz but i only hand it in my hands once other than that im sure your not geeting the real deal.


----------



## jojaxx (Jan 25, 2013)

G13-PE......got some going now, growing it for the 3rd time & each time it was great with a soring long lasting buzz ! Atleast that's wut my beans produced.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jan 28, 2013)

currently medicating wiht PE (was told it may be g13-PE). bought an oz of some super stinky and loaded with trichs. been smoking this for 2+ weeks now and still love it. very potent, smoking wise as well as smell wise. made some hash out of it and that shit kicks my ass!!!! in a good way, no couch lock either.

i rank this in my top 5


----------



## lonewolf41 (Sep 10, 2014)

growing G-13 labs pineapple express 3yrs and mine is kick ass weed. people are begging for it. seems like it got a whole lot better over first yr after it asimalated to my room.


----------



## igotagun (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm a fan as well been growing it for a couple years now I started with 2 feno's but quickly dropped one of them. The one I got has huge nugs low leaf ration and great flavor awesome bag appeal supper stony I got a couple coming down soon ill try and take some pictures


----------



## straingrades (Sep 18, 2014)

Pineapple Express isn't a very impressive strain in my book either. Too woody and not very much potency the movie really popularized the strain but it wasn't deserving. I have had some pineapple that was decent in the Bay Area but it wasn't anything to write home about.


----------



## furnz (Sep 21, 2014)

I wouldn't support g13 labs.
They stole the pineapple express picture off some guy on a icmag forum and used it for their picture at the Attiude to sell seeds .
Pretty shady 'business practices' if you ask me.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=159889


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 29, 2014)

There are different strokes for different folks, I happen to love PE.


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Oct 18, 2014)

it don't matter they all do it stealing pictures.. genetics speak for themselves.. I got a pineapple express that's fucking amazing..

but the genetics themselves.. the high is more upp then down.. good day time smoke.


----------



## malicifice (Oct 26, 2014)

I only had one bad harvest with it out of dozens. I had to cut early before I could get a nice amber out of it. Still got a QP off of 1 in a 5 gallon bucket. Even like it is I still like it better then the other stuff I have.


----------

